# Will we get it here?



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

Anybody know if the Sony bdp s790 will make it's way to Canada? 

I did a search within the forum but didn't find anything. My apologies if question was already asked.

cheers


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Its very rare that a product particularly from the big players wont make it to Canada, I bet it will show up soon. At the very least eBay is your friend in that regard.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

yeah, I checked it out but it's all from U.S. retailers and for a good chunk of change. I can the the 590 but I'm particularly interested in the dual processor of the 790.

cheers


----------

